# I Gave It My First Try!



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I did some reading about otter. The spot I found is commonly reffered to as an otter toilet. I alos noticed today what appeared to be vomit pile that I also read about in a NTA trapping handbook. I will move one of my sets under a fallen tree, in the water, where it looks like the otter would likley travel. Should I bait at all? I noticed that there are plenty of little minnows swimming around it the little channel. I my friend found some kind of bank den too. It is up the lake about 50 yards from this toilet location. The hole is at the top of a steep little hill on the waters edge and, goes down on about a 60 degree angle. It is about 10 inches in diameter. There is no open water in that immediate area but, there is fresh dirt around the hole. Thanks again to everone for your kind words and support.

This is a picture of the den site. I took the picture from up above. The enterance hole is right below on the lake side of the fallen log.










Dan


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Dan,

Setting a 330 under a log in the channel leading to the otter toilet will most likely be your best set.

Baiting is not necessary and try to make as little disturbance to the area as possible.

The den set is hard to visualize, but if you can get a 330 set below the water line in the entrance, then it might be a good set also.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Abandoned den holes from beaver houses can be really good otter sets so if you can set it go for it. I wouldn't try bait and I don't think we can use any fish in Michigan for bait anyway. Otter are a different breed bait or lure will not consistantly catch em. Otter toilet sets are a great place to catch otter because they will visit it most every time they come thru. Good luck!


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Still no sign of otter or beaver near or even around set locations. I'll wait it out though! Maybe tomorrow.

Dan


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I relocated one of the 2 330's I'm using. I traveled right up to the beaver lodge and located a deep channel that they must be using to enter and exit the lodge. I carefully placed the trap. It was set with the trigger on bottom, 2 stake anchor, and a dive log up top. The trigger was set V-shaped and far as it could go without touching the springs. It looked to be perfect. I went out this morning to check it. The trap had been fired and one of the stakes pulled. Nothing in the trap. I noticed that the trap has approx. 1.5 inches of freeplay after it is fired. Are the beaver pulling out, I'm I missing them completly or, is the trap wore out? Should I bend the trigger wires differently? What notch setting should I use. What are your thoughts? Thanks 

Dan


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Could have been a muskrat or mink doing it also. I can't imagine a beaver getting all the way thru unless it was small. Reset it and see what happens. Also when trapping otter be very patient sometimes it could take up to three months for a set to connect, but when it does it is worth it! I realize you don't have that long this season now, but be patient.


----------



## mhodnettjr (Jan 30, 2005)

I didnt get a picture of it, but i caught a 51 pounder last week that was caught mid-abdomen and tail. the beaver had an enourmous amount of power being caught like this and pulled the set that i had wired to a really large log. I dont know how an animal that looks like it cant make it through the trap gets all the way to his butt, but it made me wonder if a critter like an otter couldnt just shimmy out of a trap if not caught around the neck. while a mink or muskrat may fire traps, i dont think that they could have pulled out stakes, assuming that you set them well. I havent trapped in 4 days now and it's killing me.


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

I went out this morning and there was a 31lb. beaver in my otter set. I was ecsatic! I'll be skinning it out tonight. Thanks to all for helping me achieve my goal of trapping a beaver. I plan on getting more! Enjoy the photos.

















Dan


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

What photos?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Dan, congratulations!!!

You definitely deserved to catch this beaver. Your dedication, hardwork and patience clearly paved the way for you success yesterday morning!

I am sure that you will be harvesting some additional beaver and hopefully an otter before too long.

Continued Good Luck on your Beaver Trapline!


----------

